# New Youngsters



## SephysManda (Dec 9, 2010)

The champagne tan was born Sep 25 and the blue was born Sep 26. Sire of both of them is a Short Hair Satin Champagne Tan. The dam of the first doe is a Short Hair Satin Champagne Tan and the dam of the second doe is either a Pink Eyed White or Straw. I wanted to keep a brother to the first doe, but one of the cats figured out how to get into the tank (fixed the problem so I shouldn't have any more problems). He was a very pretty Silver/White Short Hair Satin buck (he may have been a long hair tho).

Long Hair Satin Champagne Tan:
This girl is such a sweetie! She's so passive too!
















Short Hair Satin Blue:
Bit of a crazy girl, but she doesn't bite. She's calmed down since the cat problem.


----------



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh the first one :love1 :love


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh, yes, the first one!! Ooh!!


----------

